# Any thoughts on mixed breed dogs?



## Leadville (Feb 19, 2011)

I want to adopt a rescue dog rather than go through a breeder, and I would like it to be a mixed guy. It needs to be low to no shed so poodle mix sounds like the direction I want to go. Now for the question. My new best friend should be of a medium to medium/small size (not much under 20#, but not much over 30#). The doggie needs to be able to do day hikes in the mountains (I'm not talking heavy-duty--but say, 5-7 mi. round trip with elevation gains). What would you suggest I focus on?

I'm a brand-new member and I thank you for your help!
Leadville


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Not all Poodle mixes are no- or low-shed. It depends what they're mixed with and what parent they take after. If you get an adult dog, the individual dog's shedding level should be easily discernable, though.

Most dogs in the 20-30-pound range should be capable of day hikes. Unless the dog is elderly or disabled. I'd avoid a flat-faced dog, though. They can have breathing problems that limit their stamina.

I'd recommend contacting a good rescue group (or several good rescue groups). The kind that have the dogs in foster homes. That way they know the dogs very well and can recommend the right one for you.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you're interested in a mix, it's not so much a question of focus as it is of footwork. You have to get out there and meet dogs. A poodle/lab mix, for example, may turn out to shed like a lab.

My personal criteria, while cruising shelters, is to bring home the dog that seems happiest to see me. Esther came home with us because, the very first time I saw her at the shelter, she jumped about five feet straight up and I assumed that meant she liked me. 

Molly came home with us because Esther liked her.

In terms of stamina, most any dog that doesn't have breathing difficulties due to shortened faces will be able to hike with you. A bigger challenge is to find one that can be trained and trusted off-lead.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

for low shedding small/medium sized you should look at MiniPoodles, Bichon Frise, Cocker spaniels, Cairn Terrier, and any combined mix of those just to name a few. I wouldn't bet on a poodle mixed with a shedding breed being non shedding


----------



## Ventriloquist (Mar 9, 2011)

For a low shedding dog that can go on hikes, I would suggest looking for an adult Cocker SpanielxPoodle mix (otherwise known as a Cockapoo), which you should easily be able to tell if they shed. My Cockapoo has only shed once, and that was her puppy coat at eight months. She can't do it anymore, but she LOVED to hike and run. But yeah, see the dogs on site before choosing!!


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Zoey is a papillon/poodle cross. She is 8 months old, 15 lbs, and doesnt shed at all that we have seen. I have really severe allergies but she doesnt bother me at all. She walks up to 5 miles a day with me and no problems. She would walk more but I get tired lol.


----------



## Nazca in Breck (Mar 25, 2010)

Leadville, you don't say where you are located. I ASSume it is Leadville Colorado. If that is the case I can get you some good info on where I adopted my mixed breed puppy from.


----------



## mongrelmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

Check poomixrescue.com

There are a ton of great mixes, believe me, a mutt is one of the best dogs you can have. They have this one teeny little fault tho...they're unpredictable. If you were to get a lab/poodle mix, it could end up being a heavy shedder like a labrador. If you get a pekingese/poodle mix, the dog may be brachycephalic and unable to do much hiking with you. If you get ANY mix...well, you get the idea. 

I'd look at terrier mixes-there are a great deal of terriers that are low/no shed. I have a miniature schnauzer who's like an energizer bunny. She is a tough little lady. A schnauzer or schnauzer/poodle mix would most likely be a smart, active, low shed dog. Keep checking in the shelters and on petfinder. We aren't exactly facing a lack of dogs right now.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Most dogs will be able to go hiking with you, if they just get used to it and build stamina.

I would recommend visiting a local shelter and just see if you find anything you like.


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

All of my dogs have been rescues and all of them have been fabulous! Just get out there and meet some doggies!  I'm going to throw out the obvious suggestion, just in case. www.petfinder.com (I'm not sure of your location--petfinder may be a US-specific thing)

Were I in your shoes, I would begin by searching petfinder for poodle mixes. That should give you a starting point. Then contact/visit shelters and rescues that look promising. Also, visit your local shelter regularly. As a shelter volunteer, I've met countless low shed dogs. The only possible hangup I see is your preferred size range (I see a lot of larger Labradoodle types and a lot of toy breeds who would not be particularly up for hiking). That isn't to say you won't find the dog you're looking for. It just may take more than one visit (shelter populations are everchanging--you wouldn't want to miss the perfect dog by a week!). 

As for the "not all poodle crosses are low shed" issue, that's part of the beauty of rescue. Many of the dogs you'll meet are already adolescents or adults, so it's not guesswork as with a tiny puppy (though shelters have tiny puppies too).

I'm picturing a cute, sweet "Schnoodle (SchnauzerxPoodle)" I used to know.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

you can also do breed-specific rescue ^^

http://adopt-a-poodle.adoptapet.com/
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=llsfp&xhr=t&q=Poodle+rescue&cp=8&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=Poodle+r&pbx=1&fp=1&cad=b]Poodle Rescues


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

I own two wonderful mixed dog breeds and would not trade them for anything else! be careful though, because you never really know what the dog's temperament is going to be for sure. make sure you look up the different breeds the dog is mixed with so you have a hint of what you are getting into. I think you might be interested the a beagle mix. they are small, but not too small and are very easy to groom. i have a beagle mix and she loves to run around and play fetch with me. they love to sniff EVERYTHING and are curious and sweet. i would not suggest them if you live in an apartment because they can be very loud at times. I would suggest getting a rescue dog. remember that if you train it right and give it lots of time and love, someone elses nightmare can be your best friend.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I would suggest getting a rescue dog. remember that if you train it right and give it lots of time and love, someone elses nightmare can be your best friend.


I appreciate the shelters that post a note with the reason a particular dog was surrendered. It helps you understand that, as often as not, the nightmare is the owner not the dog.

You'll see, "No time." "New baby in the house." "Didn't get along with our new puppy." "Moving into an apartment that won't allow dogs." "Eats too much." "Barks."

It goes on and on.

Esther was a stray, so there was no note. Had there been a note, it would have said, "The hound from hell. Cannot walk on a lead. Eats like a lion. Doesn't much like people. Considers all animals as game. Can find mud puddles in the dessert. When she barks, windows break. When she wags her tail, legs (furniture and human) are severely damaged."

And she turned out okay.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

RonE said:


> I appreciate the shelters that post a note with the reason a particular dog was surrendered. It helps you understand that, as often as not, the nightmare is the owner not the dog.
> 
> You'll see, "No time." "New baby in the house." "Didn't get along with our new puppy." "Moving into an apartment that won't allow dogs." "Eats too much." "Barks."
> 
> ...


I wish the shelters out here would do that. All they put though is either Stray or OTI ( owner turn in) and i know when you turn them in you HAVE to give a reason and i know they write it down ( when i got Chisum there was a lady turning her pitt in and i was watching what they do xD ) when i got my Water Springer Spaniel/Pointer long ago it would of said " thinks he is the size of a mini dog" lol.

but i would agree a good place to look it shelters and recues and go for a dog who is older ( not real old) so you will be able to tell if they shed or not.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Leadville said:


> I want to adopt a rescue dog rather than go through a breeder, and I would like it to be a mixed guy. It needs to be low to no shed so poodle mix sounds like the direction I want to go. Now for the question. My new best friend should be of a medium to medium/small size (not much under 20#, but not much over 30#). The doggie needs to be able to do day hikes in the mountains (I'm not talking heavy-duty--but say, 5-7 mi. round trip with elevation gains). What would you suggest I focus on?
> 
> I'm a brand-new member and I thank you for your help!
> Leadville


If I had very specific needs, I would go with a knowledgable breeder of purebred dogs. If my needs were less specific, I might go with a mix. The thing is, when you are going with a mixed breed dog who is part a shedding breed and part non-shedding, you don't know which you are going to get. If the parents are of varying sizes, you don't know what you are going to get. And if you want a specifc energy level, you don't know which you are going to get. You might get lucky, but safer to get a purebred or make your expectations less specific.


----------

